# internet very slow after overclocking



## perazzisc3 (Oct 10, 2012)

after using asus program to overclock my internet is very very slow!!
please help


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Without knowing more about the components of your pc its hard recommend advice other then never use a program to overclock with. They can cause sever instability and i highly recommend undoing the changes you have performed.

To overclock properly it must be done from within the bios. This is the only correct way to do it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

Ovreclocking through the BIOS would not cause your internet to go slow but overclocking with software can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## perazzisc3 (Oct 10, 2012)

pc components
m/b ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
CPU AMD FX-8150 3.6GHZ
RAM 4X4 GB KINGSTON HYPER X DDR3 1600
GPU NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 275
JUST TO CONFIRM,(undoing the changes I have performed) I GO INTO BIOS AND RESET DEFAULT SETTINGS
ON CPU ,VOLTAGE?? I am not sure what was changed it was done by AMD Overdrive program.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the most important component..... the PSU?
Try removing 2 of the RAM sticks before attempting any OC and, as noted above, always OC through the Bios.
OC'ing a 3.6GHz CPU is really kind of pointless and OC'ing voids warranties.


----------

